# Aislar puerto paralelo con un 74HC245 ?



## Ferny (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola a todos

Voy a realizar una tarjeta para controlar varios relés con el puerto paralelo del PC, estos relés van a funcionar a 230V así que me gustaría aislar lo mejor posible la tarjeta del puerto paralelo para evitar que se queme o le pase algo en caso de problemas.

Iba a hacerlo optoacoplando todas las señales con unos 4N25 o algún opto similar que me consiga, poniendo a cada salida un pull-up y a continuación un Smitt Trigger 74HC14. Ya he hecho algún circuito de este tipo y me ha funcionado bien, aunque tengo dudas de qué velocidad alcanza el puerto paralelo para saber si me funcionará  (en la tarjeta además de los relés habrá conectores para otros dispositivos, por ejemplo un LCD, que funcionan a mayor velocidad que los relés)

Pero el motivo principal de la consulta es que alguien me recomendó usar un 74HC245 (Octal bus transceiver; 3-state, datasheet en http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/74HC_HCT245_CNV_2.pdf) porque el circuito se simplificaba bastante. Mi duda es si este dispositivo aísla convenientemente el puerto paralelo como lo hace un opto o no, pues en el opto podemos tener perfectamente dos circuitos independientes cada uno con sus referencias, pero en el 74hc245 la referencia de toda la electrónica de la tarjeta que voy a hacer va a ser la misma que la del puerto paralelo del pc... y no sé si es muy conveniente para lo que quiero hacer.

Gracias, y un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Soluciones varias, que utilizar el 74245 mejor utilizar un 74hct540 o hct541 o en hc, si mias el datasheet veras que las patillas quedan mas bien colocadas, entras por la izquierda y sales por la derecha no como el 245 que sales por doquier.
Tambien puedes utilizar el hct573 o 574 si lo que deseas es tener mas salidas.

PERO NO ESTA AISLADO.

Mira esto 
http://www.analog.com/en/interface/digital-isolators/products/index.html

Finalmente si tienes alguna tarjeta ehternet puedes utilizar el transformador que te garantiza una buen aislamiento.

El puerto LPT es bastante rapido, todo depende de la computadora.

Finalmente queda la solucion "barata" pero mas interesante, utilizando un registro de desplazamiento con un cd4094 se trata de hacer una especie de canal serie lo que te permite aislar con pocos componentes.

Finaje en este circuito:
http://www.geocities.com/mindtan2000/PIC.html
Çhttp://www.rentron.com/Myke1.htm

Controlan una lcd con solo 2 pines, aunque se puede hacer con un unico pin, deberias buscarlo si te interesa.


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

hola, cuidado estos circuitos no aistan en absoluto, por tanto si hay algun problema el ordenador sufrira las consecuencias, puesto que la tension de alimentacion del chip es la del mismo ordenador asi como las entradas salidas. El unico modo de aislar es mediante optoacopladores, son muy rapidos suficiente para mejar cualquier display y mas. Tambien puedes usar estos chips los ISO122 muy usados en la industria y aislan perfectamente ya que tiene dos alimentaciones la de entrada y la de salida totalmente independienes, lo malo es que son algo caros. Tambien puedes usar drivers de potencia tipo ULN 2003, 2803 etc, estos son chips con transistores en colector abierto tambien muy usados en la industria.
Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Ago 5, 2008)

¡Gracias por las respuestas!

Tengo lo que necesitaba, que como sospechaba el integrado que me recomendaron NO aisla el puerto paralelo... Voy a ver si a lo largo de esta semana hago una prueba usando un opto 4N25 y un 74HC14 como ya usé en el pasado, le meteré con un generador de funciones una serie de pulsos a 100 kHz e iré aumentando hasta ver dónde llega 

Algunos de los optos que habéis mencionado los conocía, pero me salen bastante caros  Iba a usar el 4N25 pero en este caso necesito 8 integrados (uno por señal), así que seguramente lo que haré será buscar un opto de similares características que venga en DIP16 (4 optos por integrado) y así sólo necesito 2.

Un saludo


----------



## francopaludi2 (Sep 18, 2009)

hola quisiera saber si encontraste algun opto en dip 16....
Muchas gracias


----------



## vairos (Abr 1, 2010)

Aunque quizas ya sea un poquito tarde para responder...
el NTE3221 trae 4 optos 
asi solo usarias 2 

Un saludo


----------

